# Saturn V



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 22, 2009)

I know I haven't posted a pen in a while so here is one that I built back in August for Jeff Brown's birthday (He is a big Apollo 11 fan . It is a Saturn V rocket and magnetic base, I  built it with a cigar pen transmission. Hope you like it


----------



## Druid (Nov 22, 2009)

Simply amazing Jim.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow !!! You and Jeff kept that one quiet!!  I'll bet he loves it!!!

Does it have two different stands or am I missing something?

PS; I'm glad you haven't deserted us:biggrin:  As you have seen, we miss your madness:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 22, 2009)

He's back!!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 22, 2009)

What can i say. WOW that is neat.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 22, 2009)

I have PMd you.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 22, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Wow !!! You and Jeff kept that one quiet!!  I'll bet he loves it!!!
> 
> Does it have two different stands or am I missing something?
> 
> PS; I'm glad you haven't deserted us:biggrin:  As you have seen, we miss your madness:tongue::biggrin:



Steven, Thanks for the kind words,  the second stand is just to show the detail in the nose and booster/fin area, I shipped him the aluminum one that holds the pen vertical. I'm still here and I think there's a method to my madness :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Nov 22, 2009)

Jim that is AWESOME, I bet Jeff loved it, glad to see you posting again as I have missed looking at your creations!


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 22, 2009)

Another "Out of this World" creation . Bravo !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 23, 2009)

That is beyond awesome, great work.


----------



## Bree (Nov 23, 2009)

3-2-1 liftoff!  Fantastic job.  Incredibly creative.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice! And it looks well constructed too.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW!

Robin


----------



## broitblat (Nov 23, 2009)

Another terrific creation.

  -Barry


----------



## dustmaker (Nov 23, 2009)

That "pen" is in a class by itself.  Very cool.


----------



## jeff (Nov 23, 2009)

It IS a gorgeous pen, and I was absolutely shocked and thrilled to get it. My cat-sitter does macro photos and the last time she was here she took some pics of it. I have been waiting for her to send me the originals, and I just emailed her again. As soon as I get them, I'll post!

In the meantime, you can see all she took here. (Click Saturn V Pen)


----------



## skiprat (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeff, the link goes to a secure site that requires a password....

I'll just wait for you to post them:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow JIM!  I'm shipping you some Prozac! That is truly awesome and insane.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't get in to see it. I need more pictures of this event.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim, first of all super, super work as usual. Secondly, we need to see more of you around here, I'm getting tired carring the load!!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 24, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Jim, first of all super, super work as usual. Secondly, we need to see more of you around here, I'm getting tired carring the load!!


OH. let's hear it............


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 24, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Jim, first of all super, super work as usual. Secondly, we need to see more of you around here, I'm getting tired carring the load!!


Your signature, is that like taking a shower with your socks on??


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 24, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Your signature, is that like taking a shower with your socks on??


 
LOL...... kinda.:biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Nov 24, 2009)

Very slick.  Love the detail in the engines and stabilizing fin area.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 24, 2009)

btboone said:


> Very slick.  Love the detail in the engines and stabilizing fin area.


Pay attention. I need to complete a Saturn V out of Titanium a rocket scientist gave to me. That was the deal. Now I need to know how to complete the stages, do the rockets and attach the fins. All I know is that it is a Cigar transmission, at this point.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 24, 2009)

btboone said:


> Very slick.  Love the detail in the engines and stabilizing fin area.


Oh yes, and I DID listen to you about firing the finished blank and the colors are amazing.


----------

